# What type of substrate do you current have in your fish tanks?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just seeing what BCA members use as substrate for their fish tanks.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

play sand in all tanks except a few 'bare bottom' and 1 florabase 5gal. The best sand so far has been from Rona, 3 years ago. Super soft.

hardwood leaves all tanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Shoot forgot about florabase as a choice.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Shoot forgot about florabase as a choice.


thefishwife isn't going to be happy with you ;-)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I used florabase before too 
Kim won't get mad...there's still the choice of "others"


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Shoot forgot about florabase as a choice.


Also Gravel is listed twice


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Shoot forgot about florabase as a choice.


Also gravel got listed twice


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

crud. I wonder if a mod can edit one of the gravel to florabase?....
That's what happens when you type things out on a blackberry.


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Sand in one, stratum shrimp in another. Just picked up another 10g today, but I haven't decided what I'm doing with it yet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> crud. I wonder if a mod can edit one of the gravel to florabase?....
> That's why happens when you type things out on a blackberry.


You cannot beat April on her iPhone :lol:

While we are at it, we may as well make you perfect 

Assume we are talking about FW


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am not particular on substrate as I have seen planted doing better in natural gravel right beside one with Fluorite.

My 75g planted is filter sand. I do have ADA in my Edge, 2g wall and Flora Base in my 25g wall. They were used because that's what I have when I set them up.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. i thought crushed coral would be considered SW...aragonite? 
I don't even know how I would be able to type on a touchscreen.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Ebiken blend


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mods can't tamper with polls. My super powers are dwindling.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I"m using turface and pool filter sand in my tanks But I'm going to be getting rid of the the sand and go with the turface.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

3M s-grade with a mixture of aragonite sand.

bare tank for my plecos.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Had some 3M s-grade but will be switching to a bit coarser / heavier Caribsea sand....Torpodo beach and Crystal river types. I found 3M to a bit too "light" for me. The stuff tends to blow around quite easily. It's super fine and smooth which is why so many ray keepers love it.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Playsand for main tank, Fluval Stratum for Shrimp tank, and bare bottom for my qt


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

3M S grade sand for my SA tank, the Geo's love it.
Aragonite sand for the African tank to help maintain the higher ph...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sand, gravel, ADA (not set up yet) and one running Florabase (other). 2 sand, so it looks like I have the most in sand, until I set my ADA tank up. I like that the specialized substrates doesn't fly around and kill my pumps, but the sand is the most natural.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

3M sand here. And if I set up again another tank in the near future, it will be... 3M sand again.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Regular gravel for me, but I got some Flourite prepared to either change it all, or mix it~


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Live sand in the Osaka and the 90 gallon wild discus tank. Hate it, hate it, HATE IT!!!!!! Just waiting for the day the pipes in my apartment go BOOM from all the accumulated sand  Slowly but surely removing a net full or two with every water change until it's all gone and then it will be bare bottom for EVER!!! Hate the look of bare bottom, but love the ease :bigsmile:


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I have (had) a bit of everything... Tried play sand in a 5 gallon, but switched to pea gravel when I wanted to put in some plants... had Eco Complete in my Biocube...but probably would now use something else on future tanks....

My current planted betta tanks both have a bit of brown ADA soil (small amount given to me by a generous fishkeeping workmate) covered with top level of pea gravel. The crypts in my crypt-only tank seem to love it! Others are doing ok too...but I am also dosing all with Flourish Excel. Overall, this is my favorite substrate combo so far!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Aside from me forgetting Florabase as a choice, the basic substrate of sand and gravel appears to be a popular choice of BCA members.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Instant aquarium from caribsea is great. It sets up a tank instant
Y as its name suggests.
A few discus people are using it.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275152,-122.835478


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I use PFS and the sifters love it and it's cheap.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

3m s grade.


----------

